# new kayak fishing



## House of Rausch (May 26, 2010)

im just getting started kayak fishing, i have been fsihing for most of my very long 26 years on this earth. but im trying out kayak fishng. i will be fishing mostly in hampton and was wondering if there are any local groups who get together to fish in hampton.

thanks, hope to see you guys out there


----------



## fishcrazy (Jun 26, 2004)

*yes theyre are*

there are several local clubs in the area. chief among them are TKAA. their website is tkaa.org. you can also google williamsburg kayak fishing and pirates of lynnhaven. hope this helps you out.
mark


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

going to HRBT in a few. come and join if u like! will have a few buds there with me....Eric, Jerry, Dan...


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

launching at Mellen St. bridge, Hampton side.


----------



## House of Rausch (May 26, 2010)

thanks for all the information guys, i really appreciate it. i hope to get out there soon.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Welcome House, a few guys put in at Wallaces in Fox Hill. It's an after work deal, too crowded on the weekends. Splash the Yak and say Hi, pretty friendly group. They might even share a "Secret Spot". We fish from a pair of Dark Green Prowler 13's and a Red Tarpon 14.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the other side 
What do you ride?


jerry


----------



## House of Rausch (May 26, 2010)

shin im so new to it i havent bought my yak yet, im selling my power boat to get one, i really like the malibu sealth 14. im a pretty big guy at 6'2'' 250lbs i want somthing stable and i plan on doing some cobia fishing from it. and everybody i talk to said if im going to target big fish like that i need a big stable boat. and i love the fact that it has a live well gotta keep them eels lively. i should be getting my yak real soon and i hope to see you guys out there. i will say this, the kayak community seems to be real friendly and close. you tell the power boat guys hey im new and ask for spots to go or help and its few and far between. so thanks for all the advice and tips guys


----------



## catman82 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey im new to this too so when you get your yak we should all meet up and get some pointers and do some fishing. I just bought a small yak at dicks its a pelican apex 100 its alright and gets me on the water so im happy for now.


----------



## House of Rausch (May 26, 2010)

yeah man sounds good, i plan on doing some paddling after i get it around the new market creek area next to the air power park in hampton. i have also heard in the fall that there are some big strippers in there


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

House of Rausch said:


> i have also heard in the fall that there are some big strippers in there


Just plan on carrying plenty of $$$ Fives and Singles


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

SPECKS said:


> Just plan on carrying plenty of $$$ Fives and Singles


GoGo Bucks haha


----------

